# Valbazen dosage?



## MePreach (Feb 19, 2007)

What is the correct dosage for valbazen and do you give it several days in a row? Thanks


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

1 cc per 10 lbs.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if you give it to your kids it is 1 c per ten pound once and in interva of tre weeksl . if you want to worm your goats with it, make sure it is still effective in your area.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My vet prescribed 1.5 ml for 50 pounds and 2.25 mls of valbazen for 75 pound goats. Does it come in different concentrations?

We are in MN so maybe the lungworms haven't developed any tolerance.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

fishhead said:


> My vet prescribed 1.5 ml for 50 pounds and 2.25 mls of valbazen for 75 pound goats. Does it come in different concentrations?
> 
> We are in MN so maybe the lungworms haven't developed any tolerance.


isn't this th sheep dosage?
no, it does not come in different concentrations.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

valbazen : 
Valbazen will kill tape worms, but it is not safe for pregnant animals. Valbazen will kill liver flukes also, but again, is not safe for pregnant does. Safeguard is the only wormer currently approved for goats, and unfortunately it no longer is effective unless used at a triple dose three days in a row.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

susanne said:


> isn't this th sheep dosage?
> no, it does not come in different concentrations.


I have no idea. She raises goats so I'm assuming she knows what works in our area.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

She raises goats so I'm assuming she knows what works in our area.
.....................

Actually this isn't true, few folks fecal sample, most people guess. Vicki


----------



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> She raises goats so I'm assuming she knows what works in our area.
> .....................
> 
> Actually this isn't true, few folks fecal sample, most people guess. Vicki



that is so true and unfortunate especially since she's getting her info from a vet...
the only real solid way to find out if a wormer is working it to test before and after a treatment...

doing fecals yourself is pretty easy from what I hear and probably cheaper if you have more than a couple of goats..

Misty


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

What happens if a pregnant goat is dosed with Valbazen? Birth defects? Unwanted abortion? Just wanting to know.

NeHi


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Goats don't implant the babies immediatly into the uterus, 7 to 11 days...one study says 14, it's my winter study. If wormers, meds, are given during this time the kids won't implant. Valbazen and Ivermectin Plus have flukecides in them. So the real answer is the first 3 weeks of pregnancy nothing is safe to give to a pregnant doe, the rest is wives tails or conjecture, or coincidence  How a warning to not use something during the first part of pregnancy in a breed of cattle, turned into never using valbazen ever when a goat is pregnant shows how the internet works. And why Ivermectin Plus is not in this list shows the error of thinking. Besides all does should be wormed or fecal sampled before being bred, so there is no reason to worm a just pregnant doe anyway, but if I did need to I certainly would be picking either of these anyway. Well unless I had liverflukes! Vicki


----------



## red hott farmer (Nov 13, 2006)

Mepeach I see your in NE Alabama I am in west North west Georgia 5 miles from Ranburne. and Valabazan did not work for me. I used it 1 cc for every 10 Lbs three times in a row spaced 10 days apart. and she still had Tapes. you can I used another med. for tapes 5 days ago and She is looking alot better now. Today was my heaviest milking day yet. Maybe I beat those tapes.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

oceanmist said:


> that is so true and unfortunate especially since she's getting her info from a vet...
> the only real solid way to find out if a wormer is working it to test before and after a treatment...
> 
> Misty


She IS the vet and has her own clinic so I'm assuming she has taken the time to bring in fecals from her herd of 70 goats and either have her staff or run them herself to see if valbazen works and at what dosage.


----------



## oceanmist (Mar 21, 2006)

fishhead said:


> She IS the vet and has her own clinic so I'm assuming she has taken the time to bring in fecals from her herd of 70 goats and either have her staff or run them herself to see if valbazen works and at what dosage.



never ass-u-me anything! 

make sure, get your own fecals done... JMHO

Misty


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The only valbazen I've managed to find is a "drench". Where on earth do you get the injectibles?

I've been using Ivermectin Plus and thought that took care of tape worms as well as heart/lung worms. Am I wrong?

Goodness, there are as many posters saying not to use something as are saying to use it. Sure fecal samples are the best way to know, still we ought to be able to agree on what is safe to use on dairy goats and what is not safe. This information on worming dairy goat is sure confusing at times.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is an ancient thread.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maybe you can point to a current and more clear thread Alice?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dewormer dosages:
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f28/worms-wormers-21389/


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I give Valbazen 4cc/100lb just like ivermectin.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Under dosing creates stronger worms. The correct dose (as I understand it) is 1 cc per ten pounds of goat. A 100 pound goat should receive 10 cc.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Additional links recommending this dosage:
http://goat-link.com/content/view/39/#.UaPHyNI3uwE

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/wormers.htm#valbazen

Reason not to under dose - Source fiascofarm.com

How worms build resistance:

Worms can build resistance to the Chemical wormers. Usually this happens because the wormer being used, is used over a long period of time and at improper dosages. The amount of wormer used is not enough to kill all the worms, but enough to help many of them build resistance.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

deafgoatlady said:


> valbazen :
> Valbazen will kill tape worms, but it is not safe for pregnant animals. Valbazen will kill liver flukes also, but again, is not safe for pregnant does. *Safeguard is the only wormer currently approved for goats, and unfortunately it no longer is effective unless used at a triple dose three days in a row.*


 
I'm not sure a blanket statement like that is entirely true.


Worms in some peoples herds may have become resistant to it, but not everybody uses it all the time so resistance would depend on the strain of worms.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It has been used for decades, so in MOST areas, it is ineffective except on tapeworms.


----------

